# Train Graveyard - April 08



## KingElvis (Apr 27, 2008)

Found this graveyard full of old carriages and engines on the way back from the Get Carter Carpark visit in Gateshead.

I love all things rail and after finding my way in, I was in heaven 

Loads of stuff here dating back to the British Rail days of old. This is however a dangerous site full of sharp metal spikes and rotten floors...be careful if you visit.

Hope you enjoy......KingElvis




































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Reaperman (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks good but you don't need to put "report" in the title.


----------



## drypulse (Apr 27, 2008)

good work, really love the extent of the decomposition of some of the carriages. do you have any pictures of the 'cockpit'??? of the train?


----------



## The Duke (Apr 27, 2008)

Superb photo's. Love the one with the ferns growing through the carraige floor. I remember going aroung Dai Llewellyns breakers yard in Barry in the early 80's and I didn't have a camera ~ such a shame as there were so really great pictures to to be had.


----------



## Bogol (Apr 27, 2008)

Looks like 47540 is making a bid to return to her original body colour livery of Green which is the colour she was when released to traffic 17/3/64 as D1723.


----------



## Braveheart1984 (Apr 27, 2008)

Loving the pictures KingElvis


----------



## Neosea (Apr 27, 2008)

Nice find, thanks


----------



## phill.d (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome stuff Elvis. I love the old railway stuff too. I remember those mark 2 coaches were considered luxury travel in there day, Great pics with the weeds in there.. I might have to get the location off you for this one mate. I fancy it myself.


----------



## savagehenry83 (Apr 28, 2008)

nice photos, like those a lot, definitely looks worth a visit


----------



## King Al (Apr 28, 2008)

Great find KE, I liked the old slam door trains better than these new sardine class rock hard seat shit they have now


----------



## Fennesz (Apr 28, 2008)

What a great find, thanks for the pics! Why cant i just stumble across something like this!


----------



## nursepayne (Apr 28, 2008)

These look fantastic!Theres not even any graf in the carriges!
I've always wanted to do a shoot inside old untouched carriges.


----------



## Shepy (Apr 28, 2008)

Excellent find, some lovely old rolling stock there.

~Shepy


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 28, 2008)

Great site! I love the different styles of seating according to the fashion of design at that time. Really nice find.


----------



## za gringo (Apr 28, 2008)

That is a great find. nice one! imalso supprised there is no graff inside the trains as it looks like it could have been a great smoking den for locals in its prime.


----------



## KingElvis (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone 

Squirrel68 was the person who found the site and to all you who want a location via FE...be patient LOL


----------



## Dab (Apr 28, 2008)

KingElvis said:


> Squirrel68 was the person who found the site and to all you who want a location via FE...be patient LOL



It's not exactly difficult to "find" though, is it...


----------



## KingElvis (Apr 28, 2008)

Dab said:


> It's not exactly difficult to "find" though, is it...



maybe not LOL


----------



## KingElvis (Apr 29, 2008)

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=54.226247&lon=-1.48885&z=17.1&r=0&src=ggl

This empty field is where the trains no live, these map things are out of date as they have been there a while.

Sorry it took a while for all those who asked 

Elvis


----------



## woody65 (May 1, 2008)

KingElvis said:


> http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=54.226247&lon=-1.48885&z=17.1&r=0&src=ggl
> 
> This empty field is where the trains no live, these map things are out of date as they have been there a while.
> 
> ...



and if you look carefully you can see the old track bed


----------



## apinner (May 27, 2008)

What a shame all those lovely old engines.. great pics!


----------



## NobodyGirl (May 27, 2008)

Great photographs! I really liked the one with the plants inside the carriage. thats awesome!


----------



## Kaputnik (May 27, 2008)

thanks for putting these unusual pics up, heard of 'leaves on the line' but in the carriages? 
great pics.


----------



## Mr Sam (May 28, 2008)

love the inter city livered coaches takes me back to my youth


----------



## mcspringzy (May 28, 2008)

You beauty, I dream of places like this. Love that Intercity HST MK3 Coaching stock


----------



## grizlyadams (Jun 8, 2008)

nice! bg fan of the railways  i wants one of the turbo's off that 125 lol


----------



## OSPA (Jun 12, 2008)

Nature really does take over doesn't it?! I wonder what on earth they plan to do with the trains? Its probably cheaper to leave them to rot than to scrap them.


----------



## woody65 (Jun 12, 2008)

like i said before track bed runs though the site and it is a site of a former station there is some more rolling stock near this site too but its active

cheers


----------



## the_delta_force (Jul 18, 2008)

This is like a great place....



KingElvis said:


> Found this graveyard full of old carriages and engines on the way back from the Get Carter Carpark visit in Gateshead.
> 
> I love all things rail and after finding my way in, I was in heaven
> 
> ...


----------

